
Show HN: Bulma Builder 2.0 – Now with custom UI components - kemyd
https://bulma.dev
======
kemyd
Hi!

It's been 10 months since the launch of Bulma Builder.

In the meantime, we released a few nice features, including the most
anticipated: custom UI components.

Now you can use not only predefined UI components, but can create your own or
modify ours.

That powerfull feature is available in all three of our editors and account
created in one editor works in all three:

* [https://bulma.dev](https://bulma.dev) ( Bulma CSS 0.8.2 )

* [https://tailwind.build](https://tailwind.build) ( Tailwind CSS 1.4.0 )

* [https://bootstrapshuffle.com](https://bootstrapshuffle.com) ( Bootstrap 4.4.1 and Material Design for Bootstrap 4.1.1 )

No registration is required to try the demo :)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

